# No more yarn barf?



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

I found this on the Bernat website. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Worth a try!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Now why didnt I think of that? Thanks for that link.


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Wish i were that easy :lol:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

It is worth a try


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


me, too :? :? :? :?


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


Yes was thinking....boy she makes it look so easy...too bad it doesn't often work like that!!
Ask my hubby... he has many times had to help me untangle


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, and after watching the lady do her thing, we now also know that Bernat is pronounced BER - NAT (sounds like gnat). Yay!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometimes that works. That is the only way I know to try to find the end. I stick my fingers in both ends of the ball and sometimes still cannot find an end. One thing I would not do is remove the label. Thanks for posting and good luck.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

jinx said:


> Sometimes that works. That is the only way I know to try to find the end. I stick my fingers in both ends of the ball and sometimes still cannot find an end. One thing I would not do is remove the label. Thanks for posting and good luck.


Thanks, Jinx, I would not tear off the label. I will slide it off and hopefully can slide it back on when I'm done.

I once read that you should sit the yarn up so you can read the label and pull the yarn from the top. If the label is printed sidewise, lay the skein sideways and pull the yarn from the right.

None of these ways are going to work all the time but if I can get it to work half of the time I will be a happy knitter.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


me too!

This is another misleading advert, just like the one we discussed a couple of days ago. At least this one shows a more realistic pic of the yarn barf.

Madkiwi


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have always done it this way but with a slight variation.
I leave the label on because I have always understood that you go into to the TOP of the ball, not the bottom as I think I saw her reverse the ball.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Yes, and after watching the lady do her thing, we now also know that Bernat is pronounced BER - NAT (sounds like gnat). Yay!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have always done it this way but with a slight variation.
> I leave the label on because I have always understood that you go into to the TOP of the ball, not the bottom as I think I saw her reverse the ball.


Yes, that's what I saw ,too. I agree with you, you should go through the top and leave the label on. No real reason to squash the ball. Most of us have fingers long enough to reach the center.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Didn't try this, but I did try another trick that was posted. I found the end that was outside of the ball, made sure it was tucked outside, went to the opposite side and found my end, by slowing pulling out like the video. Not sure if it will work next time, but I was happy to finally not have a big blob of yarn to deal with .


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking the idea is to stretch the ball out and I would slide the label off and try that. With the label off, the ball shows more of the inside and makes the odds better to get a small vomit.

Most important idea is to be gentle when you see the single yarn thread come out. My last time, I had a large vomit and by gentle shaking and picking, it really was not bad at all.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh silly it only works sometimes.
Yarn barf is a part of our knitting life.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Yarn barf is a part of our knitting life.


I second this!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done something similar but it does not always work darn it!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

great


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the only way I knit. Even if I do get 'yarn barf' I just cut it, and roll it up, then I have that little extra for later.

I have seen the pedestal toilet paper rolls with a ball of yarn on it for people who like to knit with the yarn from the outside of the ball, it's pretty cool.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

THis is worth a try!


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

attycasner said:


> I found this on the Bernat website. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

vannavanna said:


> I can never understand why anyone wants to knit from the center of a ball of wool?


1. Because one can.
2. It keeps the pet hair to just the outside of the skein.
3. The skein doesn't bounce as much, attracting the cats.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Always nice to learn something new.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

jinx said:


> Sometimes that works. That is the only way I know to try to find the end. I stick my fingers in both ends of the ball and sometimes still cannot find an end. One thing I would not do is remove the label. Thanks for posting and good luck.


I agree-don't remove the label. Also, you sometimes have better luck if you find the "outside" end first and then go to the opposite end to pull from the inside! :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Worth a try. I like all your suggestions.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very Pink Knits has a video that shows how to find the end too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


REd Heart still does on most. I have gotten a few that the end was hiding...........but most have the outer end stuck in one side and the inside end hanging out the other. The label even tells you to pull here first, then pull here............ does not always work but... most of the time it does.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

interesting...will have to try it...


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting! I just sent an email to customer service @ Premier yarns for Deborah Norville collections. It is the worst! I complained because it is so much harder than what you see in this video. The center comes out in a hugh ball of tangled mess. Didn't get a response yet.
I do think that there should be an end sticking out of the center. Why should we have to go searching? And I like my label left on the yarn because I feel it stays neater that way.
Sorry for the book, but it is a pet peave of mine!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks ~ It's worth a try


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

I have always read that if the label goes from top to bottom you should pull from the bottom and if the label goes from left to right you should pull from the right. There seem to be so many ways to do these things. Trial and error.

Maggie


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing has ever worked for me - so this is certainly worth a try.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not convinced, but will give it a try next time I start a project with a pull skein. I, too, noticed how Bernat is supposed to be pronounced with the emphasis on the nat instead of the Ber. I have been pronouncing it incorrectly.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Too late....I've just walked away in frustration from a heap of tangles
from this very yarn:-( :-( It seems to want to tangle and knot whatever you do!


attycasner said:


> I found this on the Bernat website. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yeah, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I've done it for years, can even remember when mfgrs would leave the tail coming out of the center so you didn't have to do this!! Yeah, I'm that old.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So am I!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

tambirrer58 said:


> Interesting! I just sent an email to customer service @ Premier yarns for Deborah Norville collections. It is the worst! I complained because it is so much harder than what you see in this video. The center comes out in a hugh ball of tangled mess. Didn't get a response yet.
> I do think that there should be an end sticking out of the center. Why should we have to go searching? And I like my label left on the yarn because I feel it stays neater that way.
> Sorry for the book, but it is a pet peave of mine!


It is a pet peeve of mine as well and I have written to Red Heart yarn in the past. They have good customer service and if I remember correctly I think they sent me a free skein of yarn. That still does not address the issue. Why can't they leave the end sticking out from the middle? In the "olden" days (I am 71), yarn manufacturers taped or stapled the center yarn end to the label. I don't know why they quit. If it is a matter of cost, they I don't understand why they can't leave the end just sticking out. It would make life simpler.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I am not convinced, but will give it a try next time I start a project with a pull skein. I, too, noticed how Bernat is supposed to be pronounced with the emphasis on the nat instead of the Ber. I have been pronouncing it incorrectly.


Funny I thought she gave the same emphasis to the Ber and the nat. 

M.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> Funny I thought she gave the same emphasis to the Ber and the nat.
> 
> M.


No. I was saying Berrrrrnat. Emphasis on the Ber. She pronounces it Bernaaat with the emphasis on the last three letters such as in knat. I was wrong and I am sure she is saying it correctly.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> No. I was saying Berrrrrnat. Emphasis on the Ber. She pronounces it Bernaaat with the emphasis on the last three letters such as in knat. I was wrong and I am sure she is saying it correctly.


Why are you so sure you are wrong and she is right??

Maggie


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I think there must be a better way!
I DO appreciate you sending the video for us all!

From Lion Brand Yarn:
If you don't want to work from the outside end, please follow these steps to find the center "pull" or "end" of the ball: 
1. Pull out the end of the yarn which is visible from the outside of the ball, which has been tucked into the ball. This is important, as it may get caught on your inner end, if you do not remove it, and cause tangling later. 
2. Go to the opposite end of the ball from which that outside end was tucked, and insert the thumb and index finger of each hand into either side of the skein, compressing the skein between your fingers until they meet. 
3. Feel for the very center. Pull this out and the end should be with it. 
4. Extra yarn will usually come out with it but is quickly used up. You can also wrap the excess yarn around the outside of the ball (to keep it neat) until you find the center "end" of the yarn. 
5. Start working from this end. 

From another site:

Here are 3 easy steps to find the center strand of the pull skein:
Insert your thumb and index finger of one hand into the center of the skein. Do the same with your other hand, entering it into the opposite side of the skein.
Squish the skein so that your fingers can touch. Feel around to find the very center of the skein.
Pull the center of the skein out with one hand. (you will pull out extra yarn with it, but the end of the skein should be there too)

This is from this forum from Carol J. a couple years ago!
Yarn is spun in one direction and on a center pulled skein you are using it the right way. To use it from the outside, your ribbing will be looser because the fibers are not grabbing each other. On balls where you get the yarn from the outside, the yarn is in the right position for the best use. Each company's machine winds it the way it should be used.
Hold a piece of yarn up in the air, with thumb and index finger loosely run your fingers down the yarn it should feel smooth to you. Turn it upside down and do it again, you will feel the difference. It will have resistance, meaning the roughness you feel is the ends of the fiber. When knitting with the smoothness of the yarn, the ends grip each other; knitting with the rough feeling texture towards you, the ends do not grab each other.
Some will say this is nonsense but try it. Even sewing thread has its smoothness and is rougher feeling going the opposite way.

Seems no one has an excellent way to do this!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you DollieD! Thats very interesting. I'll try this.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've found two yarns that still do leave a tail for you, Red Heart Love, and Mary Maxim Aran Irish Twist. If they can do it why can't they all??? Aloha... Bev


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Will someone please tell me "Why the need to start from the inside?" One Kper said "Because we can!" but obviously by these messages, you can't! So, please why even try to do it?


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Will someone please tell me "Why the need to start from the inside?" One Kper said "Because we can!" but obviously by these messages, you can't! So, please why even try to do it?


Read a couple messages up in this thread from DollieD


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

mimizz said:


> Wish i were that easy :lol:


Amen to that - have never managed to find it yet!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Will someone please tell me "Why the need to start from the inside?" One Kper said "Because we can!" but obviously by these messages, you can't! So, please why even try to do it?


Because the "pull" skeins were made for it to be easier for people to use. When you use the yarn from the outside, the yarn skein has to be turned and there is no "flow" to the yarn. When pulling the yarn from the center of the skein, it flows better and you don't have to keep turning or fiddling with the skein. I am 71 and many years ago they did not have pull skeins. Yarn usually came in hanks and you had to wind your own yarn. I loved it when the pull skeins were invented.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I wonder if squishing the skein reduces yarn vomit later in the ball?


----------

